# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC n° 363 : à la une, à la deux, à l'E3

## Izual

Voici le topic pour réagir aux articles du CPC 363.

----------


## Bleuzaille

S'il faut avoir lu Houellebecq pour comprendre la couv' de Canard PC maintenant... (ce canard est un scandale!)
Faudrait une app qui permette aux moins brillants d'entre nous de ne passer à côté d'aucun jeu de mot. 
A la google traduc , ça te remet les lettres dans l'ordre en réalité augmentée ... Avec une animation à base de lapin de Couly . Moi je l'achète tout de suite si elle existe...

Continuez comme cela elle est parfaite la couv'...  :Cigare:

----------


## znokiss

Haha, je pensais pareil, toujours au top, les jeux de mot de la couv.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Comme chaque été je m'achète un autre magazine pour m'occuper, puis j'ai reçu le dernier Canard PC et je me suis rappelé pourquoi je suis abonné: c'est le seul mag ou à la fois on me prend pas pour un ado à qui il faut faire des papouilles et mettre des points d'exclamations toutes les deux phrases, et dans lequel je me marre tout le temps et ce dès la couverture.
Mon préféré de cette quinzaine est clairement Mario et sa casquette à l'air  ::XD::  

Spoiler Alert! 


oui par contre j'ai ptet encore l'humour d'un ado...



Révélation récente également après plus de deux ans ( :Facepalm: ) à vous lire: j'ai capté le jeu de mots de la rubrique "Je vis des hauts et des bas"

----------


## banditbandit

> D-Day la saumure
> 
> La possibilité du Nil


 ::o:

----------


## Shosuro Phil

Je confirme, ce matin en sortant de chez moi avec mon CPC à la main je gloussais tout seul au "D-day la saumure" (pour "La possibilité du Nil" j'étais encore dans ma cuisine).

Et pour "je vis des hauts et des bas"... ben je viens de me le lire mentalement à voix haute (je me comprends) pour piger. Merci!

----------


## Bender_rodriguez

mmhhh pas encore reçu dans ma boite au lettres  ::(:

----------


## Jeckhyl

> "Je vis des hauts et des bas"


 ::o:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> 


Oui hein?  :;):

----------


## Aza

Il y a une erreur sur la date de sortie du prochain AC, ce sera le 27 octobre 2017 et non pas 2018.

Du coup, remboursez  ::ninja::

----------


## Serra

C'est qui l'auteur de l'article de merde sur la Xbox One x ?

Tu voulais être drôle ?? C'est raté !

Un article clairement orienté anti-xbox et anti crosoft, selon moi.

Je suis colère !  ::(:   ::(: 

La Xbox est ma plate forme depuis 10 ans, j'ai découvert mon canapé et lâché le monde du matériel... Oui, le catalogue n'est pas toujours au mieux. Je l'achèterai peut-être pas, mais si je le fais c'est pour plusieurs années...
C'est un prix, certes. Mais toi, rédacteur avide de jouer sur ton PC, sur la même échelle de tps, ne vas-tu pas dépenser du fric pour améliorer ta RAM / CPU  / CG ?? Et pour combien, dis-moi ?

J'te fais du bisou, et j'espère bien qu'on va se répondre ici, histoire de me rendre ridicule avec un argumentaire imparable.

Et sinon moi la Xbox me va bien.  :;):

----------


## gros_bidule

> Mais toi, rédacteur avide de jouer sur ton PC, sur la même échelle de tps, ne vas-tu pas dépenser du fric pour améliorer ta RAM / CPU  / CG ?? Et pour combien, dis-moi ?


Il ne faudrait pas mettre dans le même panier les coincoins qui sont prêt à claquer 500€ dans un GPU tous les ans pour se la péter (+ la souris gamer 10 boutons à 150€ avec pooling 200Thz), et le canard moyen qui va faire durer 5~8 ans une config complète à 500€  ::):  (et sans upgrader hein)

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> C'est qui l'auteur de l'article de merde sur la Xbox One x ?
> 
> Tu voulais être drôle ?? C'est raté !
> 
> Un article clairement orienté anti-xbox et anti crosoft, selon moi.
> 
> Je suis colère !  
> 
> La Xbox est ma plate forme depuis 10 ans, j'ai découvert mon canapé et lâché le monde du matériel... Oui, le catalogue n'est pas toujours au mieux. Je l'achèterai peut-être pas, mais si je le fais c'est pour plusieurs années...
> ...



**KRCH**Lusth pour QG. Impact confirmé. Je répète. Impact confirmé. Retour à la base. Terminé.**KRCH**

----------


## keulz

> C'est qui l'auteur de l'article de merde sur la Xbox One x ?
> 
> Tu voulais être drôle ?? C'est raté !
> 
> Un article clairement orienté anti-xbox et anti crosoft, selon moi.
> 
> Je suis colère !  
> 
> La Xbox est ma plate forme depuis 10 ans, j'ai découvert mon canapé et lâché le monde du matériel... Oui, le catalogue n'est pas toujours au mieux. Je l'achèterai peut-être pas, mais si je le fais c'est pour plusieurs années...
> ...

----------


## nova

> https://tof.cx/images/2017/06/28/116...061db5b.md.jpg
> **KRCH**Lusth pour QG. Impact confirmé. Je répète. Impact confirmé. Retour à la base. Terminé.**KRCH**


Mais que fait la modération. Kahn le troll est encore en liberté  ::o:

----------


## Monsieur Odd

> C'est qui l'auteur de l'article de merde sur la Xbox One x ?
> 
> Tu voulais être drôle ?? C'est raté !
> 
> Un article clairement orienté anti-xbox et anti crosoft, selon moi.
> 
> Je suis colère !  
> 
> La Xbox est ma plate forme depuis 10 ans, j'ai découvert mon canapé et lâché le monde du matériel... Oui, le catalogue n'est pas toujours au mieux. Je l'achèterai peut-être pas, mais si je le fais c'est pour plusieurs années...
> ...


Alors il me semble que les journalopes pécéiss' de CPC signent leurs torchons. Tu es sûr que tu sais lire ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> J'te fais du bisou, et j'espère bien qu'on va se répondre ici, histoire de me rendre ridicule avec un argumentaire imparable.


Fastoche. Tu parles du coût du matériel de base uniquement, pas du prix des jeux ou abonnements et autres frais en tous genres inhérents à chaque plate-forme. Sans même parler du fait qu'un pc ça reste multi-fonctions, contrairement à une console (qui fait quand même multimédia, certes). Si tu veux faire un peu plus  qu'aller sur le net regarder tes mails et commander des trucs sur amazon, faudra envisager autre chose qu'un smartphone, ça alourdit la facture globale de ton matos techno . Et cerise sur le gâteau, le catalogue pc reste le plus conséquent toutes plates-formes confondues  :Cigare: 
De rien, j'aime rendre les gens ridicules  ::ninja:: 


(bon en vrai osef, si tu kiffes ta xbox tant mieux, mais faut pas oublier que CPC s'adresse aux joueurs pc et qu'un avis sur une console dépend de son intérêt par rapport à un pc)

----------


## Monsieur Odd

D'autant plus que les jeux Xbox One X seront cross platform Windows non ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Disons qu'ils ont une notion d'exclusivité toute relative.

----------


## Nicolus

> https://tof.cx/images/2017/06/28/116...061db5b.md.jpg
> **KRCH**Lusth pour QG. Impact confirmé. Je répète. Impact confirmé. Retour à la base. Terminé.**KRCH**


Ah bravo! J'ai failli cracher mon coca bien frais sur l'écran  ::P:

----------


## Zodex

Moi, je vous remercie d'avoir testé Conarium, je ne pensais pas que vous le feriez (avec tous les jeux qui sortent tout le temps, je sais pas comment vous faites pour choisir vos tests). J'ai adoré les Darkness Within en leur temps, et seule la durée de vie de Conarium m'empêche de me jeter dessus comme la misère sur l'pôv'monde.
Sinon, entre Inner Chains et Get Even, les "FPS à ambiance" malsains et à fort potentiels sont sources de grande déception... Plus qu'à attendre de voir si Scorn et Agony relèveront le niveau...

----------


## Nicetios

si on part du principe qu'un jeu PC coûte au moins 30 % de moins qu'un jeu console en moyenne (au doigt mouillé dans le café divinatoire), et si on ajoute des jeux achetés à vil prix pendant les soldes steam .... 

Hypothèse 1 : la Xbox x coûte 450 € neuve.
Hypothèse 2 : le PC Gamer équivalent coûte 850 € 
Hypothèse 3 : au bout de 2 ans, on injecte un GPU milieu de gamme à 200 € sur la config pour la garder "optimisée". 
Hypothèse 4 : Les jeux xbox sont aux alentours de 60-65 € sur mamazon (pour 70 en boutique)
Hypothèse 5 : Les jeux PC sont environ 30 % moins chers que les jeux Xbox. 
Hypothèse 6 : 33,33 % des jeux achetés sur PC le seront en période de solde steam (décote moyenne de 30 % largement sous-évaluée).

Question : à partir de combien de jeux achetés par an le PC devient plus intéressant ?  :X1: 

Laissez moi vérifier ça. 





Donc, en sous estimant : 

- le nombre de jeu acheté ( nous sommes nombreux à avoir des backlog steam compris entre 100 et 1200 jeux )
- l'influence des soldes d'hiver, d'été, de printemps et d'Halloween de steam & gog
- le prix des jeux xbox (mais aussi certainement celui des jeux PC dans la même mesure)

Il faut environ 30 jeux pour retomber sur ses pattes, soit 15 jeux / an.  :Cigare:

----------


## Bah

Ca devient encore plus court si tu pars du principe que contrairement à il y'a 10 ans, tu n'as vraiment plus besoin de modifier ta config tous les 2 ans pour profiter de quasi tous les jeux.

----------


## Frypolar

> si on part du principe qu'un jeu PC coûte au moins 30 % de moins qu'un jeu console en moyenne (au doigt mouillé dans le café divinatoire), et si on ajoute des jeux achetés à vil prix pendant les soldes steam .... 
> 
> Hypothèse 1 : la Xbox x coûte 450 € neuve.
> Hypothèse 2 : le PC Gamer équivalent coûte 850 € 
> Hypothèse 3 : au bout de 2 ans, on injecte un GPU milieu de gamme à 200 € sur la config pour la garder "optimisée". 
> Hypothèse 4 : Les jeux xbox sont aux alentours de 60-65 € sur mamazon (pour 70 en boutique)
> Hypothèse 5 : Les jeux PC sont environ 30 % moins chers que les jeux Xbox. 
> Hypothèse 6 : 33,33 % des jeux achetés sur PC le seront en période de solde steam (décote moyenne de 30 % largement sous-évaluée).
> 
> ...


Tu mets quoi dans le PC à 850€ ? Et t’as oublié le coût de l’abonnement sur console ! C’est pas énorme non plus mais ça joue. Pour l’hypothèse 3 je suis moyen d’accord, ta console n’évolue pas, les jeux seront moches et à 30 FPS du début à la fin. L’upgrade de la carte graphique du PC fausse un peu la comparaison  ::unsure::  Sinon tu as des raisonnements similaires sur le wiki du subreddit pcmasterrace, normalement c’est mis à jour en fonction des consoles du moment. Après ils ont des composants un peu moins chers que nous aux US, c’est plus facile de faire une config similaire à une console à bas prix.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> nous sommes nombreux à avoir des backlog steam compris entre 100 et 1200 jeux


Monsieur, il est temps de consulter un spécialiste parce que là, ça ne va plus du tout.

----------


## Nicetios

On ne peut pas vraiment prendre en compte le différentiel de qualité graphique / vitesse pour la console. Sinon, on doit prendre en compte la facilité d'utilisation out of the box.

C'est un truc limite trollesque fait en 5 minutes, ça pourrait s'affiner.

Moi je joue encore avec mon vieux core I7 920, mon alim seasonic a 10 ans, j'ai juste changé 2 fois de CG pour des milieux de gamme. La dernière en date c'est une 1060 en solde à 200 boules il y a quelques mois. 
Donc clairement, la durée de vie de ma config est énorme comparé à celle d'une console.

Mais bon.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Monsieur, il est temps de consulter un spécialiste parce que là, ça ne va plus du tout.


Je suis peu ou pas concerné. Moi j'ai un backlog GOG, car tu sais bien, Steam, le diable, tout ça ... Enfin merde tu es journaliste quoi ! Ou alors tu es un vendu au gros pas beau !

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Monsieur, il est temps de consulter un spécialiste parce que là, ça ne va plus du tout.


C'est clair, si t'es un canard et que t'as moins de 3000 jeux dans ton backlog, t'as raté ta vie mec.

----------


## Nicetios

> C'est clair, si t'es un canard et que t'as moins de 3000 jeux dans ton backlog, t'as raté ta vie mec.


 :tired:  j'ai un backlog de oldies moi monsieur, sur disquettes 3'1/4. Alors on se calme et vite fait !  :tired:

----------


## Wulfstan

> Monsieur, il est temps de consulter un spécialiste parce que là, ça ne va plus du tout.


Je serais curieux d'avoir des données sur la taille moyenne du backlog des joueurs, j'ai cherché un peu et pas trouvé. Il faudrait faire un sondage sur le forum, tiens.

----------


## LaVaBo

Il faudrait faire la différence entre les trucs achetés pour y jouer un jour, et les bundles et promos steam pour lesquels on sait bien qu'on n'installera jamais le jeu.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Il faudrait faire la différence entre les trucs achetés pour y jouer un jour, et les bundles et promos steam pour lesquels on sait bien qu'on n'installera jamais le jeu.


BLAEO? (mais il doit y avoir d'autres sites similaires qui permettent le classement de ses jeux et le suivi du backlog...)

----------


## Nicetios

ça doit être énorme la propension des bundle à "gonfler" artificiellement le backlog.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Question : à partir de combien de jeux achetés par an le PC devient plus intéressant ?


Beh à partir d'un, vu que les consoles c'est de la merde.
Pas besoin d'un tableau biaisé pour le démontrer  :Cigare: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> On ne peut pas vraiment prendre en compte le différentiel de qualité graphique / vitesse pour la console. Sinon, on doit prendre en compte la facilité d'utilisation out of the box.


C'est vrai que double-cliquez sur une icone d'un bureau windows ça demande un bac +6 minimum.  ::siffle::

----------


## gros_bidule

Y'a des virus sur Xbox/PS4 ? Ou si tu files ta console au petit neveux de 9 ans, combien de chances pour qu'il ait téléchargé et biensûr installé 40 "supers logiciels" sur 01net ?  :Eclope: 
Attention, ça reste quand même de la merde, par principe.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Les virus n'attaquent pas les cancers, c'est normal  ::ninja::

----------


## Nicetios

Bof, une xbox, c'est jamais qu'un PC avec de l'AMD en proc' et GPU.

----------


## gros_bidule

Yeah. Vivement que les xbox se transforment en botnet, ce sera drôle à voir  ::): 
Il suffirait d'un jeu infecté, nan ? Après tout MS nous a montré combien il est incapable à offrir un store PC digne de ce nom, alors celui de sa bobox doit aussi être attaquable.

----------


## Ruvon

Dites, j'ai rien dit au début parce que je pensais que ça allait pas tarder, mais elles en sont où mes royalties pour le titre ?  :Tap: 

https://cabinetdechaologie.wordpress...bilite-du-nil/

 ::ninja::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Dites, j'ai rien dit au début parce que je pensais que ça allait pas tarder, mais elles en sont où mes royalties pour le titre ? 
> 
> https://cabinetdechaologie.wordpress...bilite-du-nil/


Ouste ! Va répandre tes paillettes ailleurs toi  ::ninja::

----------


## LaVaBo

> Ouste ! Va répandre tes paillettes ailleurs toi


http://www.leparisien.fr/laparisienn...17-7123998.php

Il répand, il répand...

----------


## Rouxbarbe

:Gerbe:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Y'a pas à dire, c'est beau la civilisation.

----------


## vectra

> Et sinon moi la Xbox me va bien.


Filthy casual  :Vibre: 
Cette console de bouseux _comme-même_...

----------


## Shosuro Phil

Y'a beaucoup de joueurs consoles qui n'ont pas aussi un PC a cote, pour les usages plus generiques? Parce que le PC gamer, il peut aussi servir a d'autres usages, et j'ai envie de dire que, souvent, il le fera; alors que la console, beaucoup moins. Ceci dit, je ne peux pas juger, j'ai jamais eu de console.

(Et pour le backlog... ma bibliothèque Steam, tout compris, c'est 19 titres a l'heure actuelle - avec 3-4 auxquels je n'ai pas joue plus de 10 minutes je dirais. Ensuite, si on regarde du cote celle de ma femme, c'est sensiblement plus conséquent, mais c'est de la triche, on n'a pas tant que ça d’intérêts en commun question jeux...)

----------


## Ruvon

> http://www.leparisien.fr/laparisienn...17-7123998.php
> 
> Il répand, il répand...


M'enfin  :Emo:  Comment je m'ai fait carjacker mes revendications légitimes  :Emo:  Allez lécher des paillettes, bande de suppos de Candy !

----------


## Shosuro Phil

Je savais pas que c’était possible, les revendications de paternité sur les jeux de mots pourraves...

----------


## LaVaBo

> Allez lécher des suppos


Berk  :Gerbe:

----------


## Jeckhyl

> nous sommes nombreux à avoir des backlog steam compris entre 100 et 1200 jeux


Sauf ERISS.

Sinon je croyais ce forum un peu au-dessus de la guéguerre PC-consoles. Comme quoi je suis con.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Parmi les données qui doivent être prises en compte selon moi :

* Le jeu d'occaz est intéressant, et ils ont des soldes (souvent légères certes) aussi, ajoutées à la revente d'occaz...
Je m'en tirais pour beaucoup moins cher que ça avec la 360.

Par contre c'est vrai je ne conservais pas le jeu. Ca fait un peu location de jeux, mais combien ai je eu envie de refaire ? Pratiquement aucun, Skyrim sans doute mais je l'ai eu avec la console en demat'. Borderlands 2, c'est le type de jeu que j'aurais gardé si je n'étais pas revenu sur PC.
On a toujours Top Spin 4 pour jouer entre potes, mais à part ça, après avoir bien essoré les jeux, c'est vraiment rare d'avoir voulu en relancer.

Sur console il n'y a pas foule (s'il y en a ils ne sont pas assez ergonomique, ni moddable) de jeux au gameplay "infini" type 4X, XCom... 
Même les jeux de sport, la plupart sont revendus pour acheter le nouvel épisode tous les 2 ans ou chaque année selon les joueurs. Beaucoup de jeux d'aventure/action qu'on ne touchera plus jamais après les avoir fini.

* Il y a tout de même un coût supplémentaire. Tous mes potes et moi, qui avions une xbox360 ou une PS3 avons racheté au moins une console.
On parlait du taux de panne de microsoft, mais leur SAV fait que je n'ai racheté qu'une fois la console, en attendant la version la plus évoluée.
Tous mes potes PS3 ont dû la racheter 1 voire 2 fois durant le cycle et que Sony n'était pas pressé de les réparer.

Alors certes, le prix de la machine a généralement baissé, ça fait quand même de gros frais, pas forcément prévus à la base.
Je n'ai jamais eu ni joué sur toutes les consoles japonaises, sega, nintendo etc... je suis plutôt sur PC, donc j'ignore si c'est la norme, mais le taux de panne de la génération X360/PS3 était trop important pour ne pas figurer dans les coûts.

Ta petite expérience va se complexifier Nicetios.  ::ninja::

----------


## Mastaba

> ...
> 
> Il faut environ 30 jeux pour retomber sur ses pattes, soit 15 jeux / an.


Des jeux qu'on conserve sans devoir racheter le "remaster" ou devoir conserver les anciennes consoles pour les refaire marcher.
Des jeux dont on peut pousser les détails graphique quand on upgrade son PC et qui ne sont pas bloqués dans une définition/framerate défini.
Des jeux qui seront bien plus beau/fluides/moddables et évolutifs.
Des jeux utilisables en multi gratuitement sans devoir payer un pass online.
Des jeux simplement introuvables sur console: RTS, wargame, simulations, RPG (au-dela des jRPG...) ou tout jeu qui demande plus de quelques boutons.
Un clavier/souris, pour les FPS... 

Le marketing XBX vends du "4K" qui est à peine atteignable sur un PC ultra haut de gamme à base de 1080TI, en conservant un niveau de détail élevé et à 60FPS.
Vu le prix la puissance sera nécessairement inférieure, et vu la puissance il faudra nécessairement faire des concessions sur la qualité graphique et/ou le framerate, concessions qui rendent la définition 4K inutile en soi.

Donc non, la XBX, raisonnablement, si elle arrive à tout faire tourner en 1080@60FPS avec une qualité graphique potable sera déjà pas mal, mais bien loin de rivaliser avec un PC modulables et ses jeux pas chers.

Sinon à propos du prix de la machine, il faudrait intégrer la possibilité de la location type shadow, si on a la fibre ca élimine tout investissement initial important et toute "difficulté" d'entretient.

----------

